# Savannah Georgia



## Dreggs (Aug 10, 2013)

Savannah Oaks RV Park has been home for the past 8 months.  Love the place.  2 basic areas to stay.  Upper area is near the mini mart and office and pool....the lower area is a lot more in the woods and near the little estuary from the Ogeechee river.  You see more wildlife and feel more like camping in the lower part.  The upper part is more like a community.  Both are great places to stay.  Owners are good people and will go out of there way to help with anything they can.  Shuttle comes in everyday to take folks to oldtown savannah and brings them back in the late afternoon.

I looked at every park around savannah before I picked this one.  I think it is the best in the area.


----------



## Ike (Aug 10, 2013)

sounds good might be hot.  50,s here at night in wisconsin


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 11, 2013)

hate to say this, but you sounds like you are owner of the park and getting free advertisement here.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Aug 12, 2013)

I could be wrong but I don't think Dreggs is affiliated with that RV Park.  Savannah is one place I'd like to spend a long weekend.


----------



## vanole (Aug 12, 2013)

Cindy,

I personally think its (Savannah) the best kept secret on the East Coast.   When I was a kid back when Hunter was an Air Force Base my parents were stationed their so I have been back a few times and also had a nephew that attended SCAD. 

I have stayed at that park before and its not the worst place I have ever stayed.  As mentioned the shuttle is a plus.  Lots to see, do and eat in Savannah.  Not sure if its still true or not but Savannah used to have the second largest St Patricks Day Celebration in the US.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for setting me straight, it just sounded like he was advertising. I will PM him and apologize to him. I am quick to say my thoughts, but also man enough to admit when I am wrong and will correct it.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well here an up date. I did PM him and there has not been any response from him. So now I began to re-think my thoughts. I have not been to Savannah , but I should it only a few  miles from Midland Ga. Matter of fact I will.


----------



## vanole (Aug 17, 2013)

Hollis,

Like I mentioned above Savannah is a great place to visit.  Much to see and do.  Don't forget to go see the Mighty 8th Air Force Museum in Pooler just north on I-95 a bit.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2013)

I know where that is Jeff, I go by there on my way to Charleston SC. to see my son. I has been in the Air Force now going on 18 years. But as we type he is in Qatar pulling his time. The young man will be 39 YO and retired when he gets his twenty in.


----------



## vanole (Aug 18, 2013)

Hollis,

Thats exactly like me I had 20 in at 39 years of age but kept going for 12 more and went out the door with 32 years served.  If I had it to do all over again I would have gotten out at a wee bit earlier than I did.  Visited Qatar a few times while stationed in Bahrain.  Tell your son to stay safe and thanks for his service.


----------

